

RedHat Enterprise Linux 6.1 Released - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/red-hat-linux-61-improves-reliability-scalability-and-performance

======
WestCoastJustin
To the comments in the posting re: CentOS release cycle. Might I suggest
looking at Scientific Linux (SL) <http://www.scientificlinux.org/>. This is
also a derivative of RHEL sponsored by Fermilab & CERN for the scientific
community.

~~~
rbanffy
That's really cool. And their site runs on Plone, which is even more cool.

------
AndyNemmity
And still no CentOS 6. With dag weers leaving too, it's time to make the
change to Scientific Linux for me

~~~
nodata
If you boot from the Scientific Linux cd with the "upgradeany" kernel boot
option, you can upgrade CentOS to SL in-place.

Afterwards, check for CentOS specific packages with rpm -qa|grep -i centos,
then check for problems with package-cleanup --problems, then merge changes
with updatedb; locate rpmnew; locate rpmsave.

If you yum upgrade shows you any problems exclude the problem package then run
yum upgrade again. yum upgrade --exclude " _nss_ " -y

It's been pretty problem free for me so far.

~~~
AndyNemmity
Thanks, very helpful.

------
KonradKlause
I hope CentOS 6 (and 6.1) will also be available very soonish. :-\

~~~
nodata
The CentOS team, particularly Karanbir Singh is doing a _disastrous_ job of
keeping people informed. Check the official Twitter stream:
<http://twitter.com/#!/CentOS>

Lots of promises, nothing delivered. CentOS 6.0 is already six months late.
The project will either die very soon or be given someone else to lead it. Dag
would have been perfect.

------
wcchandler
Despite this being about RHEL, everyone is talking about CentOS. From what
I've followed on the mailing list it seems as though they're focusing more on
deploying a better QA toolkit which will speed up releases. If that's the case
then it may be wise to continue waiting on CentOS to get its act together.
But, then again, I could be misreading.

------
zokier
The comments here do not seem too promising for CentOS. Too bad...

Whats the replacement then? Debian and FreeBSD spring to mind, but both are
rather different beasts.

~~~
stock_toaster
Yeah, a few threads on the centos mailing list, in addition to their lag time
for updates and releases, finally pushed me away from them. It seems to an
outsider (me) that the Centos project has become pretty dysfunctional.

I have actually moved a few servers from centos to debian and freebsd. :)

I am going to look at scientificlinux and see if it would work in places where
a RHEL clone is still required (compatibility or support).

